# Neuropsych testing



## soprano (Jun 28, 2010)

Please help. I have never billed neuropsych testing. Dr. saw patient for two hours on two seperate days. I only have one report which I need to submit to the no fault carrier. Do I bill the visits in two units for each of the days she saw the patient, or do I total all the hours and bill them as one visit? Also, the report date is not the same as the actual testing dates. I am confused as to whether I bill with the report date or one of the testing dates.


----------



## Viper66 (Jun 30, 2010)

You didn't specify your CPT, but I'm assuming that the testing and report were both performed by a psychologist/MD, and therefore coded as 96118.  In your scenario, our office would bill for both of those dates, for the number of hours of physician time per date.


----------



## sbicknell (Jun 30, 2010)

If the psych Doc administered the testing himself, then code for the services provided

Day 1 -- he adminitered tests for 4 hours
Day 2 -- he administered test for 2 hours, spent 2 hours interping all the test data and 1 hour writing the report

Code day 1 -- 96118 x4
Code day 2 -- 96118 x5

_96118  Neuropsychological testing (eg, Halstead-Reitan Neuropsychological Battery, Wechsler Memory Scales and Wisconsin Card Sorting Test), per hour of the psychologist's or physician's time, both face-to-face time administering tests to the patient and time interpreting these test results and preparing the report _


----------



## redettes (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm trying to find out similar information.  We have a Neuropsychologist doing the testing and sometimes we have a technician doing the testing.  Sometimes.  the psychologist does part of it and then the technician does some on the same day as well.

Can you bill a 96118 and a 96119 on the same day?  Also,  Do you have to bill the scoring and report writing with the last day of testing?  Or can you bill the testing on the day it's done and then the scoring and report writing on another day?

this is all new to our office and would appreciate your input.

Thank you
Melanie


----------



## mb12345 (Nov 16, 2010)

What about for the feedback?  Provider brings patient back in days later to go over the results, what code do you use?  Is it even billable?  Some are suggesting 90801, 90804, 90806 but I'm ot sure this is appropriate?

Thanks
Mary Beth


----------

